# What I Saw



## Darkkin (Sep 3, 2015)

What I Saw
once mattered.
No longer.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice!

Says a lot with such few words. I guess everyone can relate to this concerning some events in their life.
_
PS: I'm sure that dog may be special to you, but that avatar you have before whas cute, colorful, gave you character, and added mood to your posts._ _Call me crazy for reading into something like that, but, it's just something that put a happy aura around your writting. _


----------



## inkwellness (Sep 3, 2015)

Brief, yet complex. 
Too short for a haiku, 
too long for a mindless self-indulgence. 
Too refined to be trite.

<<Perhaps it still matters, it just doesn't feel like it anymore.>>


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 4, 2015)

The offending avatar has been removed.  Apologies.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2015)

I like dogs. Many people like dogs. 
Enigmatic. Without detail. No mistakes.


----------



## Nellie (Sep 4, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> The offending avatar has been removed.  Apologies.




Really? Not everyone was offened by that nice looking dog used as your avatar. Oh, and this poem was very different for your style, but I like it. So much said in so few words.


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you for the feedback.  This is one of those poems...I wrote it, didn't like it, still don't like it...But like vegetables, even those poems are good for one _on occasion_.


----------



## stan (Sep 4, 2015)

ta for kookies- munch,munch,  - waves hello.neat words in just 3 lines. Nice


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 4, 2015)

(Sweeps up crumbs...).  Yeah!  You found us.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 4, 2015)

So much said with so little: Skill exemplified. 

Kudos to you.


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm wondering if I shouldn't maybe just feed this poem to Turtle; vegetables are good for turtles.


----------



## TipGrundlefunk (Sep 5, 2015)

This tiny poem packs a punch.

From what I've seen of your work you are a very deliberate person, I am intrigued by the capitalisation of 'Saw', I just haven't quite fathomed out why you did it yet.

Tip


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 5, 2015)

Typo remaining from the original edit.  (_Turtle can be heard munching in the background..._)


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

seven words to express a pov is really rather good


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 6, 2015)

Again, a huge thank you to all who read it, for the thoughts, and feedback.  They are greatly appreciated.

I honestly don't understand _why _everyone likes this poem.  It is thirty-five seconds of rant writing and a couple of taps of the backspace key.  This is my first, last, and only spaghetti poem.  It isn't skill, it is chance, plain old run of the mill, sheer dumb luck.  

It was the last thing written before I considered wiping my hard drive and back ups, every last word I had ever written.  Not a place I ever want to be again.  

So as Tchaikovsky, despised his Nutcracker Suite, I loath this poem because at the time I wasn't able to see the point in any of it.  And that terrified me because I could always see the point of my writing.  Personally, I know it is a load of tripe, but it was at least _my _tripe and some folks don't even have that.

This poem's virtue is that it is short.

(_Sinks below even the bottom of the pond._)


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> Again, a huge thank you to all who read it, for the thoughts, and feedback.  They are greatly appreciated.
> 
> I honestly don't understand _why _everyone likes this poem.  It is thirty-five seconds of rant writing and a couple of taps of the backspace key.  This is my first, last, and only spaghetti poem.  It isn't skill, it is chance, plain out run of the mill, sheer dumb luck.
> 
> ...



if you can get favourable comments from something you loathe....something quick...i would be ok with that myself.


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 6, 2015)

escorial said:


> if you can get favourable comments from something you loathe....something quick...i would be ok with that myself.



I'm very appreciative of the feedback; it is just the origins of the piece that bother me.  I feel like I've gone backward instead of my normal sideways.  It is the weird sensation in the pit of your stomach when you miss a step going down a flight of steep stairs.


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

some would class this creative process as simplicity itself but i would offer the view that the simplicity comes from a wealth of experience....


----------

